# The Trouble with Women Pirates..



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

...or modern women can't handle the stress of Piracy

The trouble with Women Pirates? | HerStoria


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Most of them moved ashore, Still active , they can take the house and half of everything and not even break a fingernail. But the ones still afloat make life worth sailing.


----------

